# Toll Road Payments



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

When I called the toll people I was lcky enough to get through to someone who could speak English well. I was told that the only option for residents to pay their road tolls is to physically go in to a payshop and pay it. But every time I use a toll road which has barriers I see people wizing through with electronic tags. How do I get one of these? Do they work on the automatic toll roads too?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

If you go to the forum expatforum.com then the bit on Portugal there is endless chant about this subject in one of the "stickies" at the top entitled " toll roads blaaa blaa"


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Mattskii said:


> When I called the toll people I was lcky enough to get through to someone who could speak English well. I was told that the only option for residents to pay their road tolls is to physically go in to a payshop and pay it. But every time I use a toll road which has barriers I see people wizing through with electronic tags. How do I get one of these? Do they work on the automatic toll roads too?


After using these electronic tolls for several weeks and not knowing how to go about paying, we were told that you could go into the post office, give them your car registration and then pay, NO we were told, given a telephone number and my husband rang them. He managed to speak to someone in English and told them that our car was Spanish and we wanted to pay for what we had used! They told him they would get in touch with us having taken all our details and yes, lo and behold we got a email in Portuguese telling us they were looking into it. Several weeks later we got another email again in Portuguese telling us that if we needed help to get in touch with them!!!!! Well I thought that was what we had tried doing, needless to say we still haven't paid any tolls and no doubt we are probably racking up fines somewhere. Our Portuguese builder friend told us that the toll systems don't work as they should and that we shouldn't bother particularly as our car is Spanish but we have always done things legally being in the UK, Spain or Portugal so we'd be interested to know how you get on.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Mattskii said:


> When I called the toll people I was lcky enough to get through to someone who could speak English well. I was told that the only option for residents to pay their road tolls is to physically go in to a payshop and pay it. But every time I use a toll road which has barriers I see people wizing through with electronic tags. How do I get one of these? Do they work on the automatic toll roads too?


Quite simple really

Visit the ViaVerde website
Download the application form, complete it and send back........wait a while and you will be asked to pay for the box, (there are various options) and then it arrives,
validate via MultiBanco and stick it in your windscreen.

Could not be simpler and it will if you so wish cover ViaVerde and SCUT and in some places you can pay for parking or even Petrol.

Happy Days

HTH

Rob


----------

